# [news] xorg 7.1 dans portage x86

## exhortae

Salut

J'ai cru lire que xorg 7.1 serait dispo cette semaine par défaut sur portage, est-ce que c'est exact ?

merciLast edited by exhortae on Thu Oct 12, 2006 11:04 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## truc

wait&see.. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-505988.html

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=144549

----------

## PabOu

la derniere GWN (sortie hier soir ou ce matin) annonce que Xorg 7.1 va arriver dans les architectures x86 et amd64 (c'est déjà là depuis longtemps pour les ~x86 et ~amd64) pour aujourd'hui (jeudi 12) ou plus tard.

Wait and see !

----------

## exhortae

merci  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

STP, voudrais-tu éditer le titre de ton message pour qu'il corresponde aux conventions de ce forum (paragraphe 3/3 : Comment poster sur le forum ??)

Merci d'avance  :Wink: 

[mode=rasoir]

Dites-donc les veterans et autres l33ts, faudrait voir à prendre un peu vos responsabilités parce que j'en ai marre de me taper le boulot désagréable tout seul !

Il y a du laisser-aller, vous le dis moi, bande de petits galopins !

[/mode]  :Laughing: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> STP, voudrais-tu éditer le titre de ton message pour qu'il corresponde aux conventions de ce forum (paragraphe 3/3 : Comment poster sur le forum ??)
> 
> Merci d'avance 
> 
> [mode=rasoir]
> ...

 

Mais tu le fais si bien...  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

D'ailleurs, je pensais à une petite suggestion.

Après la reflexion de ghoti, j'ai décidé d'enchaîner sur une petite scéance de brainstorming sur les threads de news du forum ( d'ailleur c'est plus plaisant que le brainstorming sur cfengine   :Smile:  ) et lorsque je suis arrivé à la limite d'un claquage cérébrale, une idée m'est venu.

Pourquoi ne pas utilisé le [news] dans le titre et ainsi avoir un sujet de thread plus clair ???

----------

## -KuRGaN-

@exhortae:

En fait c'est pas à cause du résolu, d'ailleurs, il n'y a pas de problème dans ce thread, c'est pour cela que je propose pour ton titre:

[news] xorg 7.1 dans portage x86 amd64

Un truc du genre quoi.

----------

## PabOu

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> [mode=rasoir]
> 
> Dites-donc les veterans et autres l33ts, faudrait voir à prendre un peu vos responsabilités parce que j'en ai marre de me taper le boulot désagréable tout seul !
> 
> Il y a du laisser-aller, vous le dis moi, bande de petits galopins !
> ...

 

Et les modos, ils sont là pour quoi ? :-)

Moi personellement, j'ai pas envie de rechercher le lien à chaque fois pour le donner, alors je laisse le soin à quelqu'un d'autre, qui à plus d'expérience en la matière et qui connait donc le lien par coeur :-D (ouah, l'excuse bidon)

----------

## ghoti

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Et les modos, ils sont là pour quoi ? 

 

Mmmh à mon avis, tu passeras pas la journée toi !  :Laughing: 

----------

## exhortae

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> @exhortae:
> 
> En fait c'est pas à cause du résolu, d'ailleurs, il n'y a pas de problème dans ce thread, c'est pour cela que je propose pour ton titre:
> 
> [news] xorg 7.1 dans portage x86 amd64
> ...

 

merci

----------

## yoyo

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Et les modos, ils sont là pour quoi ? 

 Je ne crois pas que tu tiennes à le savoir !   :Twisted Evil: 

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Mmmh à mon avis, tu passeras pas la journée toi ! 

 Lui il le sait !   :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *pabou wrote:*   

> Et les modos, ils sont là pour quoi ? 

 

Demande donc à Trevoke, il va te répondre   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

>  *pabou wrote:*   Et les modos, ils sont là pour quoi ?  
> 
> Demande donc à Trevoke, il va te répondre   

 

Ils sont la pour me faire la nique. Scrogneugneu.

----------

## nemo13

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Dites-donc les veterans et autres l33ts

 

Au fait l33 quoi-t'est-ce ?

Y aurait-il une relation avec les bon vieux vinyles 33 (tours )

d'où  la notion de ritournelle <=> rabachage

Et dans ces conditions ne devrait-on pas renomer les " vétérans " en 75 tours   :Question: 

ou bien en"grammophones" ??

 :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Au fait l33 quoi-t'est-ce ?

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet

----------

## Temet

Beuh, t'as quoi contre le Français ????? o_O'

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet_speak

----------

## PabOu

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *PabOu wrote:*   Et les modos, ils sont là pour quoi ? :-) Je ne crois pas que tu tiennes à le savoir !  :twisted: 
> 
>  *ghoti wrote:*   Mmmh à mon avis, tu passeras pas la journée toi ! :lol: Lui il le sait !  :lol:

 

euh... je vous dit BOUH d'abord ! (et PabOu pour moi)

----------

## nico_calais

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   [mode=rasoir]
> 
> Dites-donc les veterans et autres l33ts, faudrait voir à prendre un peu vos responsabilités parce que j'en ai marre de me taper le boulot désagréable tout seul !
> 
> Il y a du laisser-aller, vous le dis moi, bande de petits galopins !
> ...

 

C'est pour ça que c'est pas plus mal quand y a des oublis régulièrement, y a pas besoin de chercher le lien bien loin pour le remettre   :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> STP, voudrais-tu éditer le titre de ton message pour qu'il corresponde aux conventions de ce forum (paragraphe 3/3 : Comment poster sur le forum ??)
> 
> Merci d'avance 
> 
> [mode=rasoir]
> ...

 

Voilà qui devrait te soulager Ghoti, j'ai changé ma signature rien que pour ton vieux poil...chat c'est sympa non  :Razz: 

je sens que ça va mal se passer....

/me....HO mon dieu plus qu'un seul et c'est le drame, j'ai les jambes qui tremblent...

EDIT : pour la mousse....obliger!

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Humm un bisontin vétéran !!!!!

J'en connais un qui va se sentir obligé de payer sa mousse   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## ghoti

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Voilà qui devrait te soulager Ghoti, j'ai changé ma signature rien que pour ton vieux poil...chat c'est sympa non 

 

Mort de rire !  :Laughing: 

[EDIT]

Sans blague, l'idée n'est pas mal, d'ailleurs, il y en a plusieurs ici qui ont adapté leur signature!

Si je me rappelle bien, il me semble que quelqu'un (Anigel ?) avait même à une époque été plus loin en ajoutant qu'il ne répondrait pas aux posts mal formatés ...

Allez, hop : adopté !Last edited by ghoti on Thu Oct 12, 2006 3:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Humm un bisontin vétéran !!!!!
> 
> J'en connais un qui va se sentir obligé de payer sa mousse   

 

chuuuut : il va plus oser poster !  :Laughing: 

[edit] signature  :Wink: 

----------

## Delvin

bin dites donc, on sait pourquoi les l33t et les vétérans le sont, à voir comment ils font du postcount++ !!

euh postcount++  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PabOu

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> bin dites donc, on sait pourquoi les l33t et les vétérans le sont, à voir comment ils font du postcount++ !!
> 
> euh postcount++ :D

 

Y a pas de mal à ca ;-) Au contraire, c'est favorable à la bonne ambiance générale ! Si ce n'était qu'un forum purement technique (tout le reste étant passé sous le clic d'un modo), on aurait moins de monde !

nico_calais : Oui mais non, une fois que le titre est renommé, on ne sait plus dans quel sujet aller chercher ce lien ;-)

----------

## Delvin

C'est vrai que ca anime le forum et on est sur de pas etre en face de techniciens payés pour ca  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Scrogneugneu.

 

Tout est dit  :Wink:  !

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Si je me rappelle bien, il me semble que quelqu'un (Anigel ?) avait même à une époque été plus loin en ajoutant qu'il ne répondrait pas aux posts mal formatés ...

 

J'ai fait ça moi ? Bon, officiellement, il est clair que ma position actuelle ne me permet guère de mettre à exécution ce genre de menace : il faut bien au moins que je réponde pour dire de formater correctement. Mais là, cette contradiction interne me tenaille, à tel point que je n'en dors plus. Donc je prends le parti (officieux cette fois) de n'en rien faire, et de ne pas répondre. Ce qui me soulage du poids de la contradiction, mais m'assome avec mes responsabilités non pleinement assumées.

Ou alors... C'est que j'ai moins de temps libre ces temps-ci, allez savoir  :Wink:  !

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> bin dites donc, on sait pourquoi les l33t et les vétérans le sont, à voir comment ils font du postcount++ !!

 

Y'en a même certains qui deviennent modos avec des posts OFF... Ou va le monde ???

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que ca anime le forum et on est sur de pas etre en face de techniciens payés pour ca 

 

En parlant de ça...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## blasserre

je trouve la balise [news] un peu inutile... suffit de lire... 2 posts sur le sujet initial et deux pages de troll c'est suffisant pour le classifier news selon le futur modo

mais ce n'est que l'avis d'un technicien professionnel...

----------

## nemo13

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  technicien professionnel...

 

Cà c'est du pléonasme.

le contraire : manager de 1° ligne ( MPL ) :ni technicien ni professionnel   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Mickael

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Humm un bisontin vétéran !!!!!
> 
> J'en connais un qui va se sentir obligé de payer sa mousse   

 

Ben voilà, pour le nouveau millénaire, le 1001 post sera : va falloir qu'on fixe une date  :Exclamation:   :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Il est bien ce fil   :Very Happy:  mais c'est quoi déjà le titre   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

Raaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Il est pas sorti !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## exhortae

Du moment que c'est là le week end   :Cool: 

----------

## Temet

Vi mais vu que là je peux que faire du webrsync, j'ai un jour de retard sur portage ... donc s'il sortait aujourd'hui, histoire que je le pose demain, ça m'arrangerait  :Wink: 

----------

## exhortae

installer hier après midi,

suivi d'une install de gnome et beryl

tout marche impec  :Smile: 

[IMG]http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/1103/capturetn1.th.png[/IMG]

----------

